# Indiana or Ohio



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Is there any one in the Indiana or Ohio area wanting to get some meets together I just went to a cobalt one today and want to get one started for the cruze


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol it's probably a bit too cold...


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

It wasnt to bad today but I just ment in general I havent found hardley anyone around me with cruzes just cobalts


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Where are you located? I'm in Lima.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you know where oxford, ohio is I live close to there


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

No I looked it up though you're not to far. I'm an hour north of Dayton.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

yea my cousin went there for school he said it was pretty nice


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Where in Ohio or Indiana? I am from Cincinnati and wouldn't mind getting together. From what I see you are in oxford. That is 35 min from me. I am Northgate.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I'm glad there are some people around me


----------



## E Roc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm from the Cleveland area and wouldn't mind meeting up sometime. Just let me know if anyone wants to organize one.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that wants to meet maybe we can get the group of cobalts to meet up with us and have a big meet I know they have a dyno lined up to do all there cars maybe I can get us all in if you would want


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

pureBS said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that wants to meet maybe we can get the group of cobalts to meet up with us and have a big meet I know they have a dyno lined up to do all there cars maybe I can get us all in if you would want


Where is the dyno at?




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am willing to drive little(find out what kind of highway mileage I get). We could meet half way to those up north(cleveland area) say like Dayton, Wilmigton or Columbus. My suggestion. Get together for lunch look at our cars. Anyone comes up with a time or location, let us know.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm trying to find out when and where they are doing the dyno but they asked me to go at the meet the other day and I will talk to them I'm sure they don't mind if others come along and I'm game for any thing my friend said we could use his barn to throw a meet but he lives in the middle of no where


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Alright i got the info for the dyno it is on the 12th and at cozzolino motorsports in Indianapolis if you are thinking about going let me know maybe we can meet up and all show up at the same time


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in Columbus, OH. We could meet and also have a mod day. I will be marketing a vent gauge in next week or so. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...um/3693-oem-looking-boost-gauge-solution.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

So where is the dyno? Indianapolis? Are there a lot of people from Indy?


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I mean that is where the cobalts are going if we want to get one for just cruzes if we want I just figured we could show them what they a missing


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Does anyone know a tuner that would want to come to a meet and maybe make some money


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

You could contact ISM they are one of our vendors and in ohio


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I could probably have a dealer host something for us if anyone is interested.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm game to meet anytime or anywhere I just need to know in atleast a week ahead so I can get off work


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Is anyone thinking about going to the dyno? I'm trying to get a head count and if anyone knows who to talk to about a tune let me know I'm looking into them


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

David1 said:


> I could probably have a dealer host something for us if anyone is interested.


OK where and when? I am off next Friday(work for the Govt.)


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Takes time to plan. I have not even thought of when I would want to do this and organize it plus the dealer has no idea I am thinking of it yet.


----------



## Arcticat (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in Southwestern lower Michigan, let me know if you organize one.--Mike


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a meet on May 5th that me and a friend put togehter it is going to have all types of cars there we even have some people driving all the way from Arizona but we will be hosting it at the scion dealership in richmond Indiana there is enough room there to hold 200 cars so if anyone wants to come it is open to everyone but the more we have reserve a spot the more money we get to get door prizes so let me know if you want to go


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

I live in the Indianapolis area and would totally be willing to go to that event!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

coats said:


> I live in the Indianapolis area and would totally be willing to go to that event!


Sounds like we are getting some interest. I hear the cries of "Meet! Meet Meet!" How about we do a cook out at a state park(Houston Woods, St Mary's Lake(in Celina, Oh) or Brookville) It has not been cold enough in Ohio to be an issue this year. No snow to date in Cincinnati. 
Trying to think central location for the guys in Cleveland and Columbus. Places I mentioned would be good for Indy, Oxford Cinti and Dayton. Anyone else have any ideas? Memorial Day?


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm game for anything I live maybe 5 min from Huston woods and I'm 20 min from Oxford or brookeville depending on how fast I want to drive


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If this is taking place in ohio, I'm interested as well. I live about 20 minutes from the state line.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I could come down to one in St. Mary's or Dayton


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I have the Midwest car meet may 5th if you want to attend that?


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

It is free and we will be giving away stuff plus I don't want to be the only cruze there


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I may be interested. I use to own a Cobalt and hit some of the meets with them. I lived in Lima, but drove down to meet Cincy guys at 70 and drove to Columbus. CobaltSS.net Ohio meets were some of the biggest. Really miss that Cobalt.

Wouldn't mind getting back into the swing of meets. I was the Chapter President for Ohio with Saturn Tuners Club (till the death of the club). So, getting a meet together would be nice. Be really nice if I could finish painting this Bluebird powered 200sx, and if my friend could also bring out his Eclipse GS-T (which is a new ongoing project).


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in Dayton, OH and would be interested in coming to a meet. My car is stock, but definitely would like to get some ideas.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

This car meet is for any make or model we have over 90 people already confirm if you guys go to this Facebook page and confirm on going we get more money for door prizes and stuff like that
Facebook


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

I tried to click the link but it didn't take me to the page


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Darn the is weird


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm interested in going if you want to PM me the link for the facebook page or something let me know! Thanks


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

There you go coats if any one else wants to come it is going to be awesome and we need more people to rep the cruze


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Where is this going down at?


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> Where is this going down at?


A Scion dealership in Richmond, IN....and how many ppl from cruzetalk are going to this? does anyone know?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

coats said:


> A Scion dealership in Richmond, IN....and how many ppl from cruzetalk are going to this? does anyone know?



When? May 5? I can make it. Where is the Scion Dealer at?


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

May 5 at 12:00pm until May 6 at 1:00am @ Richmond Scion 5601 National road east, Richmond, IN 47374.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

So far just you 2 have showed intrest in going I know I will be there it should bee a blast


----------



## dhawk2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

i live in Muncie, IN,, if i am not busy that day i will be there. just bought my cruze on Saturday 4-21-12. love it so far!


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad to hear you love it mine has been great to me so far but road side assistance sucks


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

If we get more people to click the going button on Facebook we get more money which means more free stuff if you can't find the page just pm me your name and I can add you and send a invite to the meet


----------



## ktmbilly325 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in. Just south of Cleveland.


----------



## ktmbilly325 (Aug 27, 2011)

And...I'm not on Facebook. Can someone fill me in?


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

The meet is in Richmond Indiana so far we have in the back lot of scion we have room for about 200-300 cars and so far we have 90 confirmed if we get so many to confirm we get more money for door prizes and stuff to give away it starts at noon and goes until 1 am the adress is on one of the pages before this


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Who is ready for the meet Saturday?


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Undecided. I have to do poly bushing install on rear of Focus and all the bolts are seized. Also need to install the Eibachs on Cruze. Need to start packing and moving soon. So who knows if I will.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

pureBS said:


> Who is ready for the meet Saturday?


I was planning on driving up. Is it still on for Saturday at 12 PM or did Richmond get "blown away by yesterday's storm?"


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ktmbilly325 said:


> And...I'm not on Facebook. Can someone fill me in?


The meet is at 5601 National Rd Richmond Indiana(Scion Dealership) at 12 PM. Do a google search on that address.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

It is at noon till whenever I want to get all the cruzes together for a photo I have some spots lined up


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Ooh pictures. Now we will be able to put a face to the names. Does PureBS really speak a bunch of crap. Does Coats where a coat all the time even in the summer? Does Patman really drive the "Patmobile"? Stay tuned Saturday for all the excitement when we find out the answers to these and other questions at the first "Midwest meet". 



pureBS said:


> It is at noon till whenever I want to get all the cruzes together for a photo I have some spots lined up


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I will just get this out of the way now bs stands for Blake Shelton and yes just like the country singer I get that all the time


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

pureBS said:


> I will just get this out of the way now bs stands for Blake Shelton and yes just like the country singer I get that all the time


My attempts at comedy are pretty bad. Last year there was a post about where everyone got their screen names. I guess I missed it. Thanks for clearing that up. Anyway "pure" thanks for putting this meet together.


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

it looks like it may rain saturday but i still plan on showing up no matter what


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

coats said:


> it looks like it may rain Saturday but i still plan on showing up no matter what


Yea not rain until the afternoon @4 ish. I will definitely be there hopefully somewhere between 12 - 12:30. I will have my PATMAN license plates somewhere on the car. I can't use them as valid license as they expired some 15 years ago but I still have the plates. Maybe I will change them and keep the valid ones in the car in case I get pulled over.

I looked up on line. PATMAN or PATMOBL(Pat Mobile) is available but for $110. Back in 1994 when I had PATMAN previously, they were $75 a year and I thought that was too expensive then. I am looking forward to a good time and meeting everyone we talk to on the forum. 

CU Then
Patman


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

We have three big open ended barns so if it rains we still have them to go to or we can take all of the cruzes to the parking garage to take some photos


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

pureBS said:


> We have three big open ended barns so if it rains we still have them to go to or we can take all of the cruzes to the parking garage to take some photos


sounds good i just hope my car stays clean ha


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know what you thought is on car washes but we have a really good one in Richmond that I will hit up before because I work all day today and won't want to do it in the morning


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Alright guys I plan on being there tomorrow at noon if every one wants to meet up


----------



## dhawk2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wheres all the cruzes? Im the only one right now lol


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I was there all day besides the 3hours for a wedding


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Really wish I could make it to this, but it's way too far for me to spend a day out of work. If it were closer, there's no question that I'd be there. Please post photos of the meet!


----------

